# Magnetism Investigation



## Tom W (Feb 8, 2003)

I have been attempting to put a little science into this magnetic brake system, and I believe I have something that some of you may be interested in. I use a special film that allows me to visually inspect the magnetic fields present with different mag configurations. This shows you which mag orientations, combinations, shapes, etc. that work and don't work. It is reusable and very trick. I have found it invaluable to understanding these highly complex eddy current systems. If anyone is interested, I would offer these setups as a kit. The price would not be very much, but before I went down this road, I was attempting to feel out whether or not this is even wanted. 
Thanks, 
Tommy Wheeler 
Wheel's Reels, Inc.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

tom, [you mad scientst] sounds interesting, i think. just so i am sure i understand; this instrument is meant to take the quess work [and consequences thereform] out of the mag configuration process.


----------



## Tom W (Feb 8, 2003)

Ralph,
Thanks for the question and a good one at that. What this does, is it allows you to put your magnets on say your side plate or mag plate (with my reels) and you can literally see the magnetic fields that you have created. For example in a four magnet system, with alternating oposing polarity, if you turn over two magnets (they are all now of the same polarity) then you will see that you now have nearly no magnetic field, regardless of magnetic strength. If interested, shoot me your email and I will try to take some pictures for you and send them your way. I have been amazed at the mag systems that I have been playing with and the differences in magnetic field that they create. By the way, this is reusable, you just have to erase the image (I would provide you with all of the necessary stuff). I know this sounds complicated, but it is unbelievably simple.

Tommy Wheeler


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

tommy, i'll bite. please send a PM. thanks


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Tommy
Sounds interesting and useful.How is the new rod comming along?
bob


----------



## Tom W (Feb 8, 2003)

Ralph... I'll send you some more info. I promise it will change the way you think of magnetism. And it's alot cheaper way to test mag systems than bying spools of line

Bob.... The new rods status is issues, issues, issues. I have had one stumbling block after another. The tip is completed, but the butt I am having another go at. I hope to have it completed for R&D in the next month. Sorry for the delay, but it has been very trying to get the quality that I expect from my stuff.

Tommy Wheeler


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tom, is this a tournament rod?? Let me know if you would some help in "field testing" the rod.

Tommy Farmer


----------



## Tom W (Feb 8, 2003)

Tommy, (I feel schitzo now) The rod is actually a tournament quality rod, designed for fisherman. I have investigated tournament rods and will probably give it a go after this "fishable" version is proven out. 
FYI to whom might be interested:
I am heading out to the Banks this weekend, and am planning on dropping off some mag. viewing kits to Ryan at Hatteras Jacks. Also I will be fishing with my new clicker side plate for my Grandwave, so if you hear something that scares the sh*t out of you because its so loud, then don't fret, Its just me with Fish On!

Tommmy Wheeler
p.s. If anyone wants to get together out there this weekend, shoot me a message.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Tom W,

The new clicker sideplate for the Grandwave -Is this a custom application that Ryan does at his shop or something you have done?


----------



## Tom W (Feb 8, 2003)

Sandcrab, this a custom sideplate modification that my company (Wheel's Reels) does and Ryan sells at his shop. Ryan is our exclusive retailer for these sideplates. They will be available for the mass public in a couple of weeks.

Thanks for the interest.

Tommy Wheeler


----------



## Tom W (Feb 8, 2003)

To anyone whom might be interested, Ryan at Hatteras Jacks now has the magnetic viewing kits. I Believe he is selling them for about 15 bucks. He can be reached at 252-987-2428. Of the people who now have this, they have found it very informative and useful. I welcome all the feedback I can get.

Thanks,
Tommy Wheeler
Wheel's Reels


----------

